# Drowned Rat....just for fun



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't make fun of my OLD Photoshop!  Here is the exif data, constructive critique is welcome. Out of focus?  I did put this in just for fun....I'm a newbie.  Ordered a new lens....can't wait til it gets here.  






Date and time original image was generated:* 2012:02:11 18:24:54
*Manufacturer:* Canon
*Camera model:* Canon EOS REBEL T3
*Exposure time, sec:* 1/20
*Aperture (F):* 4.00
*ISO speed rating:* 200
*Lens focal length, mm:* 18.0
*Orientation:* Normal
*Copyright:* I
*File change date and time:* 2012:02:12 13:31:31
*Aperture (APEX):* 4.0
*Flash:* Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
*Shutter speed (APEX):* 0.0452 (1/22)
*Exposure bias (APEX):* 0/1
*Metering mode:* multi-segment
*Exposure mode:* Manual exposure
*White balance:* Auto white balance
*Scene capture type:* Standard
*Artist:* I
*X Resolution:* 72/1
*Y Resolution:* 72/1
*Units:* 2
*SoftWare:* Adobe Photoshop 7.0
*YCbCrPositioning:* Co-sited
*Exif version:* 0230
*ComponentsConfiguration:* YCbCr
*Colorspace:* 65535
*PixelXDimension:* 3088
*PixelYDimension:* 2056
*FlashPix Version:* 0100
*Compression:* 6
*WhitePoint:* 313/1000,329/1000
*PrimaryChromaticities:* 64/100,33/100,21/100,71/100,15/100,6/100
*YCbCrCoefficients:* 299/1000,587/1000,114/1000
*FocalPlaneXResolution:* 3088000/905
*FocalPlaneYResolution:* 2056000/595
*FocalPlaneResolutionUnit:* 2
*


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a cute shot


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> This is a cute shot



Thanks, he's my babydoll  It is however out of focus.  Hoping one of the more advanced people on here can tell me how I could have gotten this in better focus.  Was tricky with a moving dog that wouldn't be still.  I ordered a 50mm f/1.4 lens.  Hoping this will improve portraits, which is what I am more into.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> Thanks, he's my babydoll  It is however out of focus.  Hoping one of the more advanced people on here can tell me how I could have gotten this in better focus.  Was tricky with a moving dog that wouldn't be still.  I ordered a 50mm f/1.4 lens.  Hoping this will improve portraits, which is what I am more into.



Your shutter speed is really slow.  Too slow, IMO, for a living breathing dog. Also, there might be a little shake just from the camera. 1/20 is too slow to handhold. 

The 50mm 1.4 is a great lens (I have the Nikon version) but heres a heads up. Don't shoot it at 1.4. Your photos will be completely out of focus due to the super shallow depth of field. It's really hard to nail focus at that aperture, especially for someone fairly new. I'm not saying you can't ever shoot wide open (though people on here will tell you different) but just be aware that, in the beginning, they are most likely going right to the trash.  
But anyways - congrats on the new lens. Have fun with it.....


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

MTVision said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Megan, since I am new, what do you think I should have set my shutter speed at?  Also, about the lens, I am wondering if i should've gotten the 1.8.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 12, 2012)

You are shooting at an extreme wide angle and, even at that small f stop of F4 you should have enough DOF, but 1/20 is almost certainly causing motion blur.

Up your iso, increase your shutter speed and f stop and you'll have all the sharpness you can use.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> You are shooting at an extreme wide angle and, even at that small f stop of F4 you should have enough DOF, but 1/20 is almost certainly causing motion blur.
> 
> Up your iso, increase your shutter speed and f stop and you'll have all the sharpness you can use.



I am going to try this shot again and post in a bit on what you just suggested.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 12, 2012)

and shoot from further away.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> Megan, since I am new, what do you think I should have set my shutter speed at?  Also, about the lens, I am wondering if i should've gotten the 1.8.



I would try to keep the shutter speed above 100. 

I've thought that at times (about the 1.8). The 1.4 was 300.00 more then the 1.8. But I'm happy with it. 1.8 is going to do the same exact thing as 1.4 (super shallow DOF). Look up depth of field and a DOF calculator. Distance plays a huge role in depth of field. Anything shot super close (under 5 ft") will give a shallower DOF. So, putting some distance between you and your subject will always help.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> and shoot from further away.



Not sure if any better.  Just playing around, learning a lot today if nothing else. I really don't like going above 400 on ISO to avoid grain, but worth a shot.  I just need to practice.





Here is the new exif data: 

 Date and time original image was generated:* 2012:02:11 20:56:54*
Manufacturer:* Canon*
Camera model:* Canon EOS REBEL T3*
Exposure time, sec:* 1/20*
Aperture (F):* 5.60*
ISO speed rating:* 800*
Lens focal length, mm:* 18.0*
Orientation:* Normal*
Copyright:* I*
File change date and time:* 2012:02:12 16:30:17*
Aperture (APEX):* 5.7*
Flash:* Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode*
Shutter speed (APEX):* 0.0452 (1/22)*
Exposure bias (APEX):* 0/1*
Metering mode:* multi-segment*
Exposure mode:* Manual exposure*
White balance:* Auto white balance*
Scene capture type:* Standard*
Artist:* I*
X Resolution:* 72/1*
Y Resolution:* 72/1*
Units:* 2*
SoftWare:* Adobe Photoshop 7.0*
YCbCrPositioning:* Co-sited*
Exif version:* 0230*
ComponentsConfiguration:* YCbCr*
Colorspace:* 65535*
PixelXDimension:* 2428*
PixelYDimension:* 1904*
FlashPix Version:* 0100*
Compression:* 6*
WhitePoint:* 313/1000,329/1000*
PrimaryChromaticities:* 64/100,33/100,21/100,71/100,15/100,6/100*
YCbCrCoefficients:* 299/1000,587/1000,114/1000*
FocalPlaneXResolution:* 3088000/905*
FocalPlaneYResolution:* 2056000/595*
FocalPlaneResolutionUnit:* 2*


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

MTVision said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1.8 is pretty inexpensive...I think I wil get it as well.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> The 1.8 is pretty inexpensive...I think I wil get it as well.



What? You are going to buy it as well as the 50 1.4?

Absolutely no point whatsoever to buy 2 50mm lenses that open up to pretty much the same aperture. Not much difference between 1.4 and 1.8 - .4. You are still going to have a super shallow depth of field and out of focus shots when shooting wide open.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> Not sure if any better.  Just playing around, learning a lot today if nothing else. I really don't like going above 400 on ISO to avoid grain, but worth a shot.  I just need to practice.
> 
> Here is the new exif data:
> 
> ...



Shutter speed is still 1/20


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

Try this, set your camera to AV (aperture priority) and set the f/stop to 5.6, set the ISO to 600 and try it again. Noise should not really be an issue. But if it is, you can tame it with noise reduction software.

What lens were you using? I have handheld  a 50mm without flash as low as 1/4 sec and gotten good solid shots. BUT that was a static subject, and I was using strict bracing and breath control as well as shooting between heartbeats (a technique used in macro) You should be able to handhold a 50mm down to 1/60 as long as the subject is static. Actually, shooting a camera at low shutter speeds is a lot like long range rifle shooting.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:
			
		

> Try this, set your camera to AV (aperture priority) and set the f/stop to 5.6, set the ISO to 600 and try it again. Noise should not really be an issue. But if it is, you can tame it with noise reduction software.



Wouldn't shutter priority be better since its her shutter speed causing issues?


----------



## paigew (Feb 12, 2012)

You NEED to raise that shutter speed! 1/20 is why the dog contiues to look oof. I shoot my kids at no less than 1/200 (I could probably get away with a little lower but just to be safe). Having grain in your photos is better than having motion blur   and also, when you post the exif data all we need is this part:

Exposure time, sec:* 1/20
*Aperture (F):* 4.00
*ISO speed rating:* 200*


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

MTVision said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, shutter speed was still 1/20, ugg.  I will keep trying and trying until it comes out right.  And I just read about both of those lenses, so you are right....senseless to get both.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Thunder_o_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With her interest in portraits it would be more important to control the DOF She can watch the shutter speed and change the f/stop as needed&#8230;But the reverse would certainly work, set the shutter speed you want and watch the f/stop, six of one, half doz of another I guess.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

paigew said:


> You NEED to raise that shutter speed! 1/20 is why the dog contiues to look oof. I shoot my kids at no less than 1/200 (I could probably get away with a little lower but just to be safe). Having grain in your photos is better than having motion blur  and also, when you post the exif data all we need is this part:
> 
> Exposure time, sec:* 1/20
> *Aperture (F):* 4.00
> *ISO speed rating:* 200*



I tried it a few different ways.  This one looks sharper but I probably need to reduce the noise.  My dog is now getting bored and fell asleep on me, so will leave him alone....for now......lol.  He's been such a trooper.






Exposure time, sec:* 1/90
*Aperture (F):* 4.00
*ISO speed rating:* 800
*Lens focal length, mm:* 24.0* 
Flash:* Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
*Shutter speed (APEX):* 0.0110 (1/91)
*Exposure mode:* Manual exposure
*


----------

